# Crocosmia, do bees like



## jlsheehan (Jul 26, 2012)

I have crocosmia -- very pretty, but I've not seen my bees on it. It's a bit of a weed here in the bay area, so don't pay too much for it!


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Anything on CL is free on the free section. This woman just have too many of them to give away.
But since bees not like them compare to sunflowers, basil, borage, I will skip this one as well.
I'm trying to plant something that my bees will like --russian sage, sunflowers, borage, canola, etc.


----------

